# Thread für Offline-RPGs ?



## Khaanara (7. August 2008)

Gerade jetzt wo Drakensang heraus ist und auch der Homepage selbst News darüber gab: Warum kann hier nicht noch Thread einrichten, wo auch über Offline-RPGs geredet werden kann und eventuell auch Tipps ausgetauscht werden könnten ?


----------



## sTereoType (8. August 2008)

Du könntest mir ja mal den Satz vorlesen der bei dir links oben unter dem Wort "Buffed" steht und danach nochmal über deine Frage nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaanara (8. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Du könntest mir ja mal den Satz vorlesen der bei dir links oben unter dem Wort "Buffed" steht und danach nochmal über deine Frage nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon darüber nachgedacht, aber les Dir mal die News durch und guck mal ins Magazin, da werden die Spiele auch besprochen und eine Ecke für P&P RPGs gibt es hier im Forum ja auch !


----------



## Redryujin (8. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir auch schon seit längeren Gedacht das hier ein Forum fehlt das für die offline RPGs ist. Da ich aber immer erst die Such Funktion benutze benutze ich diesen Thread hier.

Ich habe schon viele Threads gelesen hier die um offline ROllenspiele handelt. Man kann es auch umbenennen in Offline Games.

Was da drin sein sollte wären Threads zu den einzelnen Rollenspielen wo man sich Tipps geben kann und sich gegenseitig hilft.

Oder auch Vorschläge zu Mods (Modifikationen keine Moderatoren)  wie bei Oblivion der hier auch irgendwo im Forum herumgeistert.

Dann wenn neue offlinerollenspiele rauskommen kann man sich da austauschen wie das Spiel so ist und welche hardwareanforderungen es wirklich braucht.

Wenn ich immer was über offlinerollenspiele hier suche weiß ich nie wo es gerade zu finden ist es kann in MMO allgemein drin sein oder in GOtt und die Welt.

zum Thema "Buffed Das Portal für Online Rollenspiele" kann ich nur sagen. Das ist doch egal immerhin gibts hier auch Forumthemen wie Gott und die Welt, und da macht es doch nichts aus ein Forum zu erstellen wo es für Offlinegames geht.

Was meint ihr leute wäre doch cool wenn es sowas hier gäbe dann kann man hier auch nach allternativen für WoW in offline games nachforschen usw.


----------



## Tikume (8. August 2009)

Pack es in Gott & die Welt.


----------



## Redryujin (8. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Pack es in Gott & die Welt.




Das wäre aber übersichtlicher in einen Forum unter "Offline Games" oder "Offline Rollenspiele".

Viele Threads zu Offline games sind weit verstreut einige in den RPG wo man seine ROllenspiel Geschichten postet andere in MMO Allgemein und wieder andere in GOtt und die Welt.

Wäre für alle ein Vorteil.


----------



## Rabaz (8. August 2009)

Ist halt ein Portal für ONLINE-Spiele wie der Name schon sagt.

Jezt würds mich ja nicht beeinträchtigen wenn hier auch irgendwo was über Offline spiele steht, von daher könnte man sich fragen "warum also dagegen sein ?". Das ist schnell beantwortet: so ne gewisse Spezialisierung hat schon ihren Sinn. Ich glaube man muss sich schon auf irgendwas konzentrieren um es auch gut zu machen.

Ich spiele nur online und ich will ein Portal DAFÜR und für nix anderes. Erst will jemand offline-RPG, als nächstes dann noch andere Genres, dann vielleicht noch ne Abteilung für Kochrezepte und whatever, am Ende isses dann ein Portal "für alles" wo ich meinen Kram mit der Lupe suchen muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. August 2009)

es ist ein portal für online spiele aber wenn browsergames wie S&F eine eigene Sektion kriegen dann haben Offline Rollenspiele ja wohl auch eine Sektion verdient nicht für jedes eine Sektion aber immerhin eine Allgemeine!


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Viele Threads zu Offline games sind weit verstreut einige in den RPG wo man seine ROllenspiel Geschichten postet andere in MMO Allgemein



Darein gehören sie ja auch nicht. Und wer zu doof ist das richtige Forum zu finden wird es auch nicht finden wenn man ein Schild dran pappt.


----------



## Redryujin (9. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es ist ein portal für online spiele aber wenn browsergames wie S&F eine eigene Sektion kriegen dann haben Offline Rollenspiele ja wohl auch eine Sektion verdient nicht für jedes eine Sektion aber immerhin eine Allgemeine!




Deswegen meine ich ja auch das man das "Offline Games" benennen soll. Da kommen alle Offline games rein von Gothic 3 bishin zu irgendwelchen Rennspielen die halt offline gehen.

News zu The Wichter, Dragon Age usw kommen hier ja auch. Ihr müsst ja den Forenpunkt "Offline Games" ja nicht anklicken wenns euch stört.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Portal für ONLINE-Spiele wie der Name schon sagt.
> 
> Jezt würds mich ja nicht beeinträchtigen wenn hier auch irgendwo was über Offline spiele steht, von daher könnte man sich fragen "warum also dagegen sein ?". Das ist schnell beantwortet: so ne gewisse Spezialisierung hat schon ihren Sinn. Ich glaube man muss sich schon auf irgendwas konzentrieren um es auch gut zu machen.
> 
> Ich spiele nur online und ich will ein Portal DAFÜR und für nix anderes. Erst will jemand offline-RPG, als nächstes dann noch andere Genres, dann vielleicht noch ne Abteilung für Kochrezepte und whatever, am Ende isses dann ein Portal "für alles" wo ich meinen Kram mit der Lupe suchen muss.


http://dragonage.buffed.de/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

